

Google's animated Android promotional site - yanw
http://www.meetandroid.co.uk/

======
jdietrich
The site isn't particularly interesting, but it does highlight just how
important Android is in the UK. Relative to the US, our market is
fantastically competitive. Four networks offer the iPhone. Every network
offers heavily discounted tariffs if you don't want a subsidised handset and
just about all handsets are offered on a prepaid tariff with no minimum term.
Handsets are rarely exclusive to any network and it's standard practice to
haggle quite aggressively with the networks.

There is a vicious smartphone price war at the moment and Android is a big
driver of this - T-Mobile are currently offering a choice of two Android
handsets for free on a $30 tariff and the other networks aren't far behind.
With the cheapest iPhone deals costing twice that, Android is running all over
the place. The competitiveness and diversity of Android fits so well with our
market conditions that I can't see Apple maintaining their market position for
much longer. Android is being informally marketed as "just like the iPhone,
but half the price", which is a bit of a death blow IMO.

------
bombs
Google's?

It's an ad made by TBG Digital for Vodafone. They've made similar sites for
Vodafone's other (non-Android) handsets too.

------
rodh257
pretty cool if you do a 'meet android' im feeling lucky search

~~~
MikeCapone
Doesn't work in Google.ca, though. I imagine it does in Google.co.uk

------
hijaz
they should really spend more time improving their app marketplace website.
It's very crappy compared to the iPhone app store

------
GiraffeNecktie
An advertisement. Yawn.

~~~
Zak
I'm glad to finally see some marketing that focuses on Android. Right now, the
average consumer doesn't know that a Droid will run all the cool apps they
just saw on their friend's Nexus One.

